# Walton/Newton County



## forddriver2781 (Oct 25, 2011)

From what I've seen this past weekend the younger bucks are starting to chase alittle bit. Starting to see more rubs and scrapes. Saw a 7 point this weekend bout a 1.5 year old deer trailing some does. What has everyone else seen?


----------



## HUNTER475 (Oct 25, 2011)

1.5 year olds have been chasing does for two weeks now, two days ago i saw two spikes chasing a spotted fawn. It should be good the first week of nov. Always is.   At least in gratis.....


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Oct 31, 2011)

Newton County rut is getting close


----------



## Roberson (Nov 4, 2011)

*starting to heat up*

Got this lil buck on my camera a few times since Oct. 26, im bout ready to take him.


----------

